# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Μανώλης Τζινίδης Αφιέρωμα + Συνέντευξη [Οκτώβριος 2016]

## Polyneikos

*Τζινίδης Μανώλης - ΙFBB Pro*

Aλλος ενας μεγαλος αθλητης που εχει βγαλει το αθλημα μας ειναι ο Μανώλης Τζινίδης, κατοχος επαγγελματικης καρτας ΙFBB ..
Ξεκίνησε τις επιτυχίες από πολυ νωρις, περίπου στα μεσα της δεκαετιας του 1980,όταν έφηβος ακόμα το 1988 νομίζω,εφτασε να παρει την 2η θεση σε Παγκόσμιο Πρωταθλημα,με πολλες προοπτικές και ελπίδες για το μελλον.
Εκτοτε ακολουθησαν αρκετες επιτυχίες στους ελληνικους αγωνες και ευρωπαικους αγωνες στην IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ ,με καποια βεβαια διαστηματα αποχης απο την ενεργό δράση όπου κατά πολλών ομολογία του στέρησαν και άλλη βελτίωση....
Το επιστέγασμα της επιτυχημένης πορείας ήταν η εξασφάλιση της επαγγελματικής του καρτας το 2002 όπου συμμετείχε σε  επαγγελματικους αγώνες με  γνωστούς αθλητές.


*Μερικοι από τους επαγγελματικους αγωνες όπου συμμετείχε ο Μανωλης ηταν:
*
2002 British Grand Prix 
2003 Holland Grand Prix
2004 Hungarian Pro Invitational 
2006 Iron Man Pro 
2007 Shawn Ray Colorado Pro Classic 

Μερικες φωτογραφίες του από τους επαγγελματικους του αγωνες 

*British Grand Prix (2002)*
 






**

*
Iron Man Pro (2006)*









*Shawn Ray Colorado Pro Classic (2007)

*

----------


## giannis64

συγκεκριμένα ο πρώτος του αγώνας ήταν το 1985 στην κατηγορία εφήβων στην οποία πήρε την πρώτη θέση!

πριν λίγα χρόνια  έπαιζε στα 98-100 κιλά off season με ύψος 1.75!!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Hungarian Pro 2004*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολύ καλό αφιέρωμα με τον μανώλη γνωριζόμαστε πολλα χρόνια απο το 87 και 88-89 είχαμε παίξει μαζί σε παναλλήνια και εξωτερικό , ήταν απο τα μεγαλύτερα ταλέντα της εποχής , αφού ενω ήταν έφηβος κατέβαινε και κέρδιζε σε κατηγορίες ανδρών χωρίς να είναι ούτε 20 χρονών .

θυμάμε το 88 στο γκράν πρί σόφιας βουλγαρία , είχε βγεί 2ος , αλλα για να καταλάβετε το επίπεδο πρώτος ήταν ο μιροσλαβ τασκίεβιτς ο πολωνός που τον στεναχώρεσε αρκετα ο μανώλης , ο οποίος την ίδια χρονιά είχε κατέβει στο ολύμπια , αυτό το λέω για να καταλάβετε το επίπεδο που βρισκόταν ο τζινίδης.

εγω πιστεύω αν είχε περισσότερες γνώσεις για την εποχή εκείνη , θα ήταν απο τότε επαγγελματίας , το 88 αν θυμάμε καλά είχαν κάνει και γκέστ στην καβάλα στο μρ βόρειος ελλάς , μαζί με σαμιώτη , μίχα , πεφάνη .όπου είχαν εντυπωσιάσει τούς θεατές 

μετα είχε κάνει μια αποχή απο αγώνες αρκετα μακρόχρονη , αλλα επανήλθε και πάλι έπιανε καλή φόρμα , αλλα προσωπική μου γνώμη αν συνέχηζε με σωστη καθοδήγηση , σήμερα θα είχαμε ακόμη έναν έλληνα στις επαγγελματικές κατηγορίες και στο μρ ολύμπια.

μακάρι να έχει την όρεξη να συνεχίσει σε υψηλότερα επίπεδα , αλλα αυτο εξαρτάτε και απο τι προτεραιότητες βάζει ο καθένας στην ζωή του , γιατι δεν είναι στόχος για όλους το επαγγελματικό ββ , ούτε αυτοσκοπός , πάντως ο μανώλης έχει τα προσόντα για υψηλά επίπεδα  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## -beba-

:03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 
Μου αρέσει πολύ και μου αρέσει περισσότερο στις φωτό με ξανθά μαλλιά.

----------


## Polyneikos

Όπως πολυ σωστα ανεφερε ο Γιαννης,ο Τζινιδης επαιξε πρωτη φορα το 1985 και κερδισε την κατηγορια του στο Πανελληνιο Πρωτάθλημα.




Μερικες ακομα διασπαρτες φωτογραφίες του Μανωλη :

Εφηβος,στην φωτο διακρινεται επίσης με τα γυαλια και το μουσι ο παλιος αθλητης και παραγοντας της IFBB,Σπύρος Κατσούρης


 

Μια αρκετα πρόσφατη







Μια με ξανθα μαλλια που αρεσει και στην Beba !




Mια φωτο με τους 2 επαγγελματιες της IFBB,Μανωλη Καραμανλακη και Μανωλη Τζινιδη.Βεβαια όπως διακρίνετε η φωτο είναι αρκετα παλια και ο Καραμανλακης ήταν ακόμα ερασιτεχνης,αλλα τα γενετικα του χαρακτηριστικα καθως και η φυσικη του κατασταση ξεχωριζαν από τοτε!

----------


## ioannis1

πολυ καλο κωστα.ο μανωλης ειναι απιστευτος :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Πολυ καλο το αφιερωμα Κωστα!!! Επρεπε να ειχε βγει πολυ νοριτερα καθως ο μανωλης Τζινιδης ειναι ο πρωτος με ελληνικα χρωματα που αντιπροσωπευσε την χωρα μας στο επαγγελματικο ββ.
Πολυ σωτσα ακουγονται οι φημες πως ισως επιστρεψει αγωνιστικα, αλλα σιγουρο ειναι πως βρισκεται διπλα στο αθλημα και στους Ελληνες αθλητες καθως βοηθαει με τη σειρα του πολλους στη προετοιμασια τους!!!
Για τον ΜανωληΤζινιδη εχω ακουσει επανηλλημενα τα καλυτερα απο τον Μανωλη Καραμανλακη!!! Για μενα αυτο λεει πολλα!!! Και οπως λεει και ο Μ. Καραμανλακης ειναι αυτος που την τελευταια δεκαετια ανοιξε το δρομο για επαγγελματικες βλεψεις στο αθλημα!!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Θα προσπαθησουμε συντομα να σας δωσουμε νεα του Μανωλη Τζινιδη αν και σημερα, οπως γνωριζω σιγουρα, διαγωνιζεται στο μαραθωνιο 2500 χρονων!!! Λαμπρο παραδειγμα προπονητικα και αθλητικα για ολους!!!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Αθλητής πολύ υψηλού επιπέδου και απο τους πρωτοπόρους στο επαγγελματικό bbing. 
Είχαμε ένα αφιέρωμα στον Τσινίδη όταν είχαμε ακόμα το τμήμα των Αθλητών στη σελίδα, αλλά από οταν καταργήσαμε αυτο το τμήμα (και μπήκε το Hall of Fame) υπήρχε ένα κενό σχετικά με την αναφορά στον Τσινίδη.

Μακάρι να δούμε αγωνιστικό come back  :05. Biceps: 

MB

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> Αθλητής πολύ υψηλού επιπέδου και απο τους πρωτοπόρους στο επαγγελματικό bbing. 
> Είχαμε ένα αφιέρωμα στον Τσινίη όταν είχαμε ακόμα το τμήμα των Αθλητών στη σελίδα, αλλά από οταν καταργήσαμε αυτο το τμήμα (και μπήκε το Hall of Fame) υπήρχε ένα κενό σχετικά με την αναφορά στον Τσινίδη.
> 
> Μακάρι να δούμε αγωνιστικό come back 
> 
> MB


 Φοβερος ο Μανωλης  :02. Shock: Ειχα την τυχη να τον γνωρισω το 2006 και επαθα πλακα.Πολυ κρεας επανω του!

----------


## KATERINI 144

πολυ καλος, εχει το καλουπι.

----------


## Annie

...φοβερός αθλητής και άνθρωπος... με προσωπικότητα και παιδεία... :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
...σπάνιο παράδειγμα.....

----------


## Spyro D

τρομερα ποδια... :03. Bowdown:

----------


## crow

ΦΟΒΕΡΟΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ.......ΦΟΒΕΡΟΣ ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ!!!!!!!!!!!
  Προτυπο απο ολες τις αποψεις για τους νεους (κ οχι μονο)

----------


## Polyneikos

Καποιες φωτο του Τζινιδη από ενα guest που είχε κανει στην Ελευσινα

----------


## Galthazar

> Καποιες φωτο του Τζινιδη από ενα guest που είχε κανει στην Ελευσινα


ποτε εγινε αυτο?

----------


## Polyneikos

Το 2005..Μερικες φωτο ακομα απο εκεινη την διοργανωση...

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

ωραια χερια!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## marvin

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 




> Θα προσπαθησουμε συντομα να σας δωσουμε νεα του Μανωλη Τζινιδη αν και σημερα, οπως γνωριζω σιγουρα, διαγωνιζεται στο μαραθωνιο 2500 χρονων!!! Λαμπρο παραδειγμα προπονητικα και αθλητικα για ολους!!!


 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Eddie

Καλα μιλαμε οι γαμπες του δεν υπαρχουν..

----------


## No Cash

γαματο καλουπι... caterpillar

----------


## Polyneikos

Οποιος συμμετασχει στον Μαραθωνιο μπορεί να δει και τον Μανωλη,καθως ασχολείται χρονια με το αθλημα ! :03. Clap:

----------


## marvin

Πραγματικα τον θαυμαζω.Απο οτι εμαθα ηταν στιβικος και κανει  MTB .Ακουγοντας μια συνεντευξη του εμαθα τα εξης:
Ξεκιναει μαραθωνιο στα 93 κιλα.Η φυσικη του κατασταση ειναι φοβερη.Σε 36 χιλιομετρα (τα περισσοτερα που εχει κανει )με 9 χιλιομετρα την ωρα ταχυτητα εχει 134 σφιγμους!!!!!!!Εχει παρει ηδη μερος σε ενα ημιμαραθωνιο και σε αγωνα 30 χιλιομετρων και τα καταφερε καταπληκτικα.
Στοχος του ειναι να τερματισει σε 4 ωρες και 15'  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: !!!!
Εχει ξεκινησει προετοιμασια απο τον προηγουμενο Δεκεμβριο.
Για να καταφερει να κρατησει το βαρος του με δυο προπονησεις την μερα,τρεξιμο και βαρη.παιρνει γυρω στις 5.500 θερμιδες!!!!!
Νομιζω οτι ειναι ενα πειραμα αυτο που κανει και ευχομαι να αποδιξει αυτο που λεει στην συνεντευξη του πως ενας bb δεν ειναι μονο για να κανει βαρη!!!!
Eνας στοχος του ακομα ειναι να παρει μερος σε  ironman!!!!!Tου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα,μου αρεσουν οι ανθρωποι που βαζουν συνεχεια στοχους ολο και πιο ψηλα!!!!
Κατα πασα πιθανοτητα ο Skai που καλυπει το μαραθωνιο θα δειχνει κομματια της διαδρομης του γιατι ειναι κατι που δεν εχει ξαναγινει πιστευω στην Ελλαδα!!!!!Ο Μαραθωνιος αποκτα περισσοτερο ενδιαφερον τελικα!!!! :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## crow

Εχω κ εγω απο αυτους τους αγωνες φοτο του Μανωλη off stage.
 Κ να πω κ αλλη μια φορα BRAVO απο τα 1000 μπραβο  που του εχω πει κατα καιρους!!!!!

----------


## crow

Εχω κ ενα video με το ποζαρισμα του...ΠΩΣ ΑΝΕΒΑΖΟΥΜΕ VIDEO?????

----------


## vAnY

:02. Shock:  Wow η ζωντανη αποδειξη οτι μπορει κανεις να συνδιασει το ΒΒ με το τρεξιμο !
Μπραβο ειλικρινα, respect... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Andrikos

Αυτό που κάνει ο Tζινίδης είναι η απόλυτη απάντηση σε όσους ισχυρίζονται ότι όσοι κάνουν βάρη δεν έχουν αντοχή και γενικά καλή καρδιαγγειακή υγεία,είναι κρέατα χωρίς αντοχή μπλα μπλα μπλα.. Και προσωπικά το αξιολογώ λίγο πιο πάνω από τις συμμετοχές στους IFBB αγώνες για τον απλό λόγο πως είναι τελείως έξω από τα νερά του - ιδιαίτερα λόγω σύστασης των μυικών ινών του (αναερόβιες) είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολο από έναν άνθρωπο αντίστοιχου βάρους και ύψους που απλά προπονείται για μαραθώνιο.Respect! Και respect ακόμα και να μην τα καταφέρει να τερματίσει, και μόνο που το επιχειρεί θέλει πολύ μεγάλη προσπάθεια.

----------


## marvin

> Αυτό που κάνει ο Τζινίδης είναι η απόλυτη απάντηση σε όσους ισχυρίζονται ότι όσοι κάνουν βάρη δεν έχουν αντοχή και γενικά καλή καρδιαγγειακή υγεία,είναι κρέατα χωρίς αντοχή μπλα μπλα μπλα.. Και προσωπικά το αξιολογώ λίγο πιο πάνω από τις συμμετοχές στους IFBB αγώνες για τον απλό λόγο πως είναι τελείως έξω από τα νερά του - ιδιαίτερα λόγω σύστασης των μυικών ινών του (αναερόβιες) είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολο από έναν άνθρωπο αντίστοιχου βάρους και ύψους που απλά προπονείται για μαραθώνιο.Respect! Και respect ακόμα και να μην τα καταφέρει να τερματίσει, και μόνο που το επιχειρεί θέλει πολύ μεγάλη προσπάθεια.


Αν σκεφτεις οτι κουβαλαει 93 κιλα πανω του και με 9 χιλιομετρα την ωρα εκεινος το εχει για ζεσταμα. με 134παλμους..... :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: .
Απο οτι ακοσα η καταπονηση ειναι στις αρθρωσεις του περισσοτερο.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολλα μπράβο στον μανώλη είναι δύσκολο εγχείρημα αυτο που κάνει αλλα και η απόδειξη ότι ένας ββερ με πολλα κιλά μυς μπορεί να τα καταφέρει και σε τελείως ασύμβατα αθλήματα με το ββ.

απλα ένας που κάνει στο ββ πρωταθλητισμό υψηλού επιπέδου δεν μπορεί να τα καταφέρει για μέγιστες επιδόσεις σ αυτα τα δύο , δηλαδή ποτε δεν θα μπορούσε ενας επαγγελματίας απο ολύμπια η κάποιο αγώνα αυτού του επιπέδου να κάνει τέτοιο εγχείρημα και παράλληλα να έχει αξιώσεις για διάκριση σε ψηλές θέσεις 

αλλα ο μανώλης με την μυική  κατάσταση που έχει μόνο που καταφέρνει να συμμετέχει και μόνο να τερματίσει είναι μεγάλη επιτυχία 

και μακάρι να έχει αρκετη προβολή και να έχουμε και φωτο υλικό για το φόρουμ , εγω πάντα πίστευα οτι ένας ββερ πρέπει να έχει και φυσική κατάσταση και αντοχή ανάλογη της εικόνας που δείχνει και όχι να κάνει μόνο τα απαραίτητα με στόχο τον μέγιστο όγκο μην χάσει καμια θερμίδα η μυς , προτιμω να συνδιάζει και φυσική κατάσταση σαν τον μανώλη  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Σημερα βρεθηκα στο γυμναστηριο Body Art στα Καμινια, ενος αθλητη που συμμετειχε αρχες του 90 σε αγωνες ,του Θεμη Τακτικου,καποιος παλιος μπορεί να θυμηθει.
> Αναμεσα σε καποιες φωτογραφιες βρηκα μια φωτογραφία που μου τραβηξε την προσοχη και του την ζήτησα.
> Περα απο την ομαδα των διαχειριστων που μπορει να τον αναγνωρισουν αμεσως,ποιος μπορεί να βρει ποιος ειναι στην φωτο;
> (Πολυ στο κουιζ το ρίξαμε τελευταια )


Εφόσον αποκαλυψα ποιος είναι μεταφερω αυτη την σπανια φωτογραφία και στο αφιερωμα του Μανωλη :03. Thumb up:

----------


## LION

Ο Μανωλης Τζινιδης *τερματισε* στο μαραθωνιο και μαλιστα σε αρκετα καλη θεση,καπου αναμεσα στους 900-1000,απο ολους οσους λαβανε μερος! :03. Thumb up: 
Αν αναλογιστουμε οτι οι συμμετοχες ηταν περιπου *12000* αθλητες μονο για τον μαραθωνιο (42χιλ.),τοτε τα πηγε και μια χαρα!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
(22000 ηταν συνολικα μαζι με 5χιλ. και 10χιλ).

----------


## marvin

> Ο Μανωλης Τζινιδης *τερματισε* στο μαραθωνιο και μαλιστα σε αρκετα καλη θεση,καπου αναμεσα στους 900-1000,απο ολους οσους λαβανε μερος!
> Αν αναλογιστουμε οτι οι συμμετοχες ηταν περιπου *12000* αθλητες μονο για τον μαραθωνιο (42χιλ.),τοτε τα πηγε και μια χαρα!!!
> (22000 ηταν συνολικα μαζι με 5χιλ. και 10χιλ).


 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## savage

πολλα μπραβο του!!!!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Απ΄οτι γραφτηκε θα δουμε τον Μανωλη και στο 16ο Πανελληνιο Κυπελλο της IFBB ως guest poser  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Ο Μανωλης Τζινιδης *τερματισε* στο μαραθωνιο και μαλιστα σε αρκετα καλη θεση,καπου αναμεσα στους 900-1000,απο ολους οσους λαβανε μερος!
> Αν αναλογιστουμε οτι οι συμμετοχες ηταν περιπου *12000* αθλητες μονο για τον μαραθωνιο (42χιλ.),τοτε τα πηγε και μια χαρα!!!
> (22000 ηταν συνολικα μαζι με 5χιλ. και 10χιλ).


Του βγάζω το καπέλο.... Μπράβο  :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικες φωτογραφίες από τα παλια του Μανωλη Τζινιδη

*Grand Prix Βουλγαρίας 1988*

*Με τον Πολωνο ΜΙροσλαβ Ντασκίεβιτς και τον Γερμανο Κλος Χανς*







*Grand Prix Βουλγαρίας 1989,με τον Πιερρο Πετροπουλο





*

----------


## crow

:03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Mανώλης Τζινιδης...Παλιες και νεες φωτο...


Έφηβος...



1986 - Παγκόσμιο Εφηβων IFBB 



1988- Bουλγαρία





20-25 χρόνια μετα...

Σε μαραθωνιους πλεον,κανωντας παράλληλα bodybuilding υψηλού επιπεδου

4ος γυρος λίμνης Ιωαννίνων
3h 30 m




Μαραθωνιος Πελλα-Θεσσαλονικη,4h 55m

----------


## Dreiko

πραγματικα μεγαλο πραγμα να εισαι bodybuilder τετοιου επιπεδου και να τρεχεις μαραθωνιους(και με επιτυχιες μαλιστα!!!!!)...
δινει τη δικια του απαντηση σε αυτους που νομιζουν οτι ολοι οι bbers δε μπορουν να περπατησουν 100μετρα... :03. Thumb up: 
Συγχαρητηρια.... :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## gym

συμφωνω...πολυ σημαντικο αυτο...δειχνει ολοκληρωμενη αποψη πανω στο θεμα αθλητισμος...
καλη συνεχεια και δυναμη για τετοιους αγωνες οπως οι μαραθωνιοι... :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μπράβο στο Μανώλη, αυτο το παιδί είναι μεγάλο ταλέντο και σπουδαίος αθλητής και δεν είναι ανάγκη να είναι αγωνιστικός στο ββ , είναι πολυπλευρικός στο θέμα αθληση και έτσι πρέπει  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Και για να μην ξεχνάμε πως ο Μανώλης Τζινίδης είναι ο επαγγελματίας που άνοιξε τα μάτια πολλών τη δεκαετία του 2000 και έγινε η επαγγελματική κάρτα ένας μακροπρόθεσμος στόχος για τους Έλληνες αθλητές. Φώτο από καλές εποχές...!

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Ο φιλος μου ο Μανωλης Τζινιδης,πολυ απλα, αν ηταν σε μια αλλη χωρα,θα ειχε παρει το Ολυμπια. Οσο για το μαραθωνιο ...εκει πια τι να λεμε.Εχω ενα φιλο 55 ετων,ειναι ενας μετριος μποντυμπιλντερ, και πριν απο 25 περιπου χρονια ηταν αγωνιστικος μαραθωνοδρομος.Τοτε ομως δεν ειχε κανει καθολου βαρη.Ηταν δηλαδη οπως ολοι οι αλλοι δρομεις αποστασεων.Πριν απο καμμια δεκαρια μερες που τον συναντησα,του ειπα τα κατορθωματα του Μανωλη και νομιζε οτι του εκανα πλακα.Οταν καταλαβε οτι σοβαρολογω ενθουσιαστηκε τοσο, που αποφασισε να ξαναρχισει μαραθωνιο αγωνιστικα.Δεν ξερω αν τελικα θα το πραγματοποιησει.Εγω απλα θελω να επισημανω ,το ποσο απιστευτο, μυθικο, και κυριως ριζοσπαστικο, ειναι το κατορθωμα του Μανωλη Τζινιδη.

----------


## Nive

11/7/2014 με τον Μπάμπη Σαρακίνη. Πάντα σε φόρμα....  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Όπως ανέφερα και στο άρθρο του Πανελληνίου της IFBB, ο Τζινίδης θα κάνει ένα comeback, οπότε αποτελεί είδηση, δημιουργώντας σίγουρα προσδοκίες στους φίλους του αθλήματος.




> Ακούγεται και για επιστροφή του *Μανώλη Τζινίδη*, το έχω ακούσει από αρκετες πλευρες!
> Ισχύει;Είδωμεν...





Ανεβάζω μερικές φωτογραφίες που είδα σημερα, είναι από ένα guest Που είχε κάνει το 2001, στο Διασυλλογικό Πιέρια.

----------


## Nive

Μαχητης...φοβερος ανθρωπος-αθλητης...αυστηρος και πραγματικα ΓΕΜΑΤΟΣ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ, μιλησαμε εχθες τυχαινει να τον γνωριζω!! Παντα χαμηλων τονων-προσγειωμενος, λογικος και παντα προθυμος να ανταλλαξει αποψεις. 
Στο μεταξυ στο γυμναστηριο κανουν προετοιμασια κι'αλλα παιδια....μαχη!!! 
Θα κατεβασει εκτος απο τον Γιατρακη και μια κοπελα στο μπικινι που ξεκινησε την γυμναστικη τον Σεπτεμβρη!!! Αν δειτε τον πατερα της θα καταλαβετε τι ρολο παιζει το dna! 

Υ.γ του ειπα στον χαβαλε πως μαθευτηκε και ειπε γελοντας "ωστε δεν καταφερα να κρυφτω ε...ποιός με προδωσε? " χαχαχα γιγαντας με ψυχη παιδιου!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ωραίος αθλητής , ήταν ταλέντο απο μικρός και το απέδειξε και επειδή τυχαίνει να τον γνωρίζω και προσωπικα έχω να πώ πολυ καλός και σαν άνθρωπος και αγωνιστής 

Ο Μανώλης δεν είναι μόνο οι γνώσεις που μπορει να δώσει στούς αθλητές που προετοιμάζει ,γιατί αυτα είναι πλέον γνωστα ,αλλα η έμπνευση που μπορεί να δώσει και αυτο μετράει , αφού τα πράματα είναι απλα στο ββ και η λεπτομέρεια παίζεται στα πολύ υψηλά επίπεδα 

Μιάς λοιπόν και δεν έμεινε κρυφή η αγωνιστική επανεμφάνιση του Μανώλη , ας τον ευχηθώ καλή προετοιμασία και καλή επιτυχία γι αυτόν και τούς αθλητες που προετοιμάζει  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Σε μια περίοδο που το άθλημα στην Ελλάδα είχε κάτσει, αρχές δεκαετίας απο 2000 και έπειτα, ο Μανώλης αποτέλεσε έμπνευση για τους μετέπειτα διεκδικητές της επαγγελματικής κάρτας. 
Γενικά του οφείλουμε ευχαριστίες για τη προσφορά του στο άθλημα και δείχνει πλέον έμπρακτα πως συνεχίζει να προσφέρει  :03. Thumb up: 
Περιμένω να τον δω επί σκηνής τον Μάη...! Τώρα πόσες του Μάη θα είναι... λέω να μην το μαρτυρήσω...  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Nive

...100 κιλα σταθερα ο Μανωλης ολο τον  χρονο!! 
Αυτο τα λεει ολα....

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mανώλης Τζινίδης,* 2 εβδομάδες πριν από το 23ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της IFBB, στην επιστροφή του μετά από 8 χρόνια!

----------


## Polyneikos

Για τον Μανώλη έχουν γραφτεί πολλά για το come back ,καθώς προκάλεσε αίσθηση.
Αυτό που δεν γνωρίζουν οι περισσότεροι ή πιθανόν δεν έχουν δει αεκρετό υλικο, είναι τοσο ποσο μεγάλο ταλέντο θεωρούταν και τι αίσθηση είχε προκαλέσει όταν πρωτοαγωνίστηκε ως έφηβος.

Σε αυτές τις φωτογραφίες, είναι το 1986, όταν σε ηλικία 17 ετών (!!) πήρε την 4η θέση στο Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα Εφήβων της IFBB!

----------


## Nive

Απο νωρις στα "βασανα" ο Μανολης. 
Κωστα ξερεις αληθεια ποιος τον ωθησε στο bb οντας μεχρι τοτε αθλητης του στιβου???

----------


## Polyneikos

O *Μανώλης Τζινίδης*, νικητής του 28ου Πανελληνίου Πρωταθλήματος,ανακοινώνει την συμμετοχή του στο *Arnold Classic Amateur της Ισπανίας* τον Σεπτέμβριο, την συνεργασία με τον Δαυίδ Μπαλάσα, αφηγείται την πλούσια πορεία του στο αγωνιστικό bodybuilding, σε μια ενδιαφέρουσα συνέντευξη στον φακό του Bodybuilding.gr !
Mείνετε συντονισμένοι !

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Φαινεται οτι θα συνεχισει τις αγωνιστικες εμφανισεις του ,γιατι ειναι σε πολυ καλη κατασταση.  Βλεπω ομως κ τον Διακογιαννη να γραμμωνει διπλα του! :01. Smile:

----------


## Muscleboss

Πολύ καλή η σημερινή του φόρμα, αλλά περισσότερο με εντυπωσιάσαν οι φωτογραφίες του όταν ήταν έφηβος... Ολοφάνερες οι δυνατότητές του από εκείνη την ηλικία ακόμα. 

Αναμένουμε τη συνέντευξη  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μανώλης Τζινίδης - Συνέντευξη Ιούλιος 2015*

----------


## Spiros Maragakis

Όταν ακούει κάποιος τον Μανώλη να μιλάει καταλαβαίνει ότι εκτός από μεγάλος αθλητής είναι και σπουδαίος άνθρωπος!

Μου άρεσε πολύ στη συνέντευξη, ιδιαίτερα στο σημείο που αναφέρθηκε στον άνθρωπο που τον βοήθησε να ξαναμπεί στο
αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding το 2001, στον Παναγιώτη Κατσέλο. Εκείνα τα χρόνια ήμουν κι εγώ πιο χαλαρός με τις δουλειές
μου και έκανα αρκετή παρέα με τον Παναγιώτη. Μου μιλούσε για τον Τζινίδη σαν να ήταν αδελφός του.  Μπράβο στον
Μανώλη που δεν ξεχνάει τους ανθρώπους που τον βοήθησαν…

Το 1986 που ο Μανώλης κατέβηκε στο Παγκόσμιο Εφήβων, ερχόταν αρκετά συχνά για τις προπονήσεις του στο γυμναστήριο
που δούλευα τότε και κατόπιν αγόρασα και ένα μερίδιο. Ήταν το International Gym στους Αμπελόκηπους όπου εκεί τότε
γυμνάζονταν σπουδαίοι αθλητές, όπως ο Jimmy Mentis, Δημήτρης Κλαδούχος, Άρης Κωστάκος κ.α…

----------


## Nive

Οντως κυριε Σπυρο ειναι φοβερος ανθρωπος ο Μανολης...τον ξερετε περισσοτερο καιρο οποτε τα στοιχεια που παραθετετε ειναι παντα σημαντικα και αξια αναφορας γιατι μαθαινουμε εμεις και θυμαστε εσεις  :03. Thumb up: 

Εμενα μου αρεσε και το σημειο για Δαυιδ Μπαλασα που λεει "γιατι......γιατι ειναι ανθρωπος" !!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Θα ήθελα να κάνω και εγώ μια αναφορά στον* Μανώλη Τζινίδη*,με τον οποίο είχα εκτενή συζήτηση αφορμής δοθείσης της συνεντεύξεως, αλλα παρόλα αυτά παρακολουθώ την πορεία του ιδιαίτερα πολλά χρόνια , πιστεύωντας ότι είναι από τους μεγαλύτερους αθλητές που έχει βγάλει η Ελλάδα.

Είναι πολύ προσγειωμένος, χαμηλών τόνων,ιδιαίτερα καταρτισμένος και αθλητής με όλη την έννοια της λέξεως.
Του ευχομαστε κάθε επιτυχία στο Arnold Classic, αλλά και σε όποιους αγώνες επιλέξει να αγωνιστεί

Να μην παραλείψω να αναφέρω, ότι ο χώρος διεξαγωγής της συνέντευξης, ήταν το καταστημα συμπληρωμάτων* Tzinidis Power* (Λ. Αθηνων-Κορίνθου 312,Χαιδάρι τηλ. 211 213 8288)

----------


## Polyneikos

Αυριο ο Μανώλης Τζινίδης, αναχωρεί για το Arnold Classic Amateur στην Ισπανία που γίνεται το ΣΚ, καθώς και την άλλη εβδομάδα θα αγωνιστεί στο Amateur Olympia στην Πράγα.

Μια φωτογραφία με τον Κωνσταντίνο Φούλια, αντιπρόσωπο της Gold Touch Nutrition.
Δείχνει σε φοβερή φόρμα. Καλή επιτυχία !

----------


## NASSER

Και από άλλες φώτο που έχω δει προηγούμενες μέρες, ο Μανώλης δείχνει καταπληκτικός!! Ποντάρω πως θα καταφέρει να φέρει διάκριση!!!
Του εύχομαι ολόκαρδα καλή επιτυχία και καλή δύναμη!!!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Nive

O άνθρωπος δίνει ψυχή, τον είδα προχθές στο τέλος της πρόπόνησής του και δεν μπορούσε να περπατήσει. 
Είναι όντως σε καταπληκτική φόρμα-έχει αγριέψει παντού και ήταν στο άδειασμα 96 κιλά. Από τα λίγα που είπαμε νιώθει δυνατός και έτοιμος. Πάντως θα το διασκεδάσει όπως και να`χει.  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Καλή επιτυχία και να χαρεί τη συμμετοχή σε έναν τόσο μεγάλο αγώνα.
Φέτος ήταν η χρονιά του!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Καλη επιτυχια να εχει ,μονο απο το χερι φαινεται σε φοβερη κατασταση.

----------


## Polyneikos

O *Μανώλης Τζινίδης* , ολοκληρώνει μια γεματη σεζόν , με 5 αγώνες στο ενεργητικό του.
Στους αγώνες Μαϊου- Ιουνίου, αφού κατέκτησε τον Γενικό Τίτλο στο *28ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της ΕΟΣΔ* στην Θεσσαλονίκη, συμμετείχε ,παίρνωντας στα Masters την 4η θέση, στο *32ο Μεσογειακο της Γαλλίας* καθώς και την 11η θέση στα -100 στο *Αmateur Olympia της Ισπανίας.*

Κατόπιν συμμετείχε στο *Arnold Classic Europe στην Ισπανία* , καταλαμβάνωντας την 4η θέση στην κατηγορία Masters +90





Εκλεισε τον κύκλο αγώνων του  στο* Amateur Olympia της Πράγας*, όπου κατέλαβε την 3η θέση στην κατηγορία - 100.












Μείνετε συντονισμένοι, καθώς θα κυκλοφορήσει τις επόμενες ημέρες φωτογράφηση του αθλητή της χρονιάς, με τον φακό του www.Bodybuilding.gr !

----------


## Muscleboss

Οι τελευταίες του εμφανίσεις σε αυτούς τους αγώνες μου άρεσαν. Έδιωξε το λίγο νερό που κρατούσε, έχασε λίγο σε διαστάσεις, αλλά εβγαλε όλη τη λεπτομέρεια και νομίζω έκανε πολύ καλά.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτο αποδεικνύει πόσο μπορούν να στοιχίσουν μερικά κιλά παραπάνω σε εναν αθλητή , ο Μανώλης έπιασε το 100% στο θέμα γράμωσης και έδειξε πολύ καλύτερος και το βάθος που έδωσε στούς μύς του , αντιστάθμισε την ελάχιστη μείωση σε μάζα και γι αυτο βγήκε αυτό το αποτέλεσμα
Άξιος ο Μανώλης και διαχρονική αξία  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ενα πρώτο γκρουπ φωτογραφιών , απο την φωτογραφηση που πραγματοιησαμε στον *Μανωλη Τζινίδη*, στον Συλλογο *Σωματική Διαπλαση Πειραια*.
Ο Μανωλης, μετα το τελος των αγώνων του και νομίζεις πως ετοιμαζεται και για επόμενο!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Nive

Λογικα θα ετοιμαζεται για τον επομενο!!!

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Για φέτος ολοκλήρωσε,όπως δήλωσε.
Ήταν μια απαιτητική χρονιά με έξι αγώνες,εκ των οποίων οι πέντε στο εξωτερικό.
Προέχει η ξεκούραση,καθώς στην ηλικία των masters η υγεία είναι αδιαπραγμάτευτη.
Η ποιότητα του είναι άριστη και αγώνα με τον αγώνα η λεπτομέρεια του βελτιωνόταν αξιοσημείωτα.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Πραγματι ηταν σε τελεια κατασταση μια εβδομαδα μετα τον τελευταιο του αγωνα.  Πολλοι αθλητες μετα απο μια εβδομαδα μονο εχουν αρκετη πτωση ,ο Μανωλης με λιγο ζεσταμα μονο του πεταχτηκαν οι φλεβες σαν σχοινια.
Ειχα την τυχη να τον δω απο κοντα μετα απο σχεδον 30 χρονια ,τοτε που ηταν ενα ομορφο παιδι σαν εφηβος κ  μεγαλο ταλεντο του ΒΒing για την Ελλαδα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικές φωτογραφίες ακόμα του *Μανώλη Τζινίδη* από την φωτογράφηση του Σαββάτου!

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο Μανώλης Τζινίδης γυμνάζεται εντατικά και ανελλιπώς και πρόκειται να συμμετάσχει  στους αγώνες της IFBB Οκτωβρίου-Νοεμβρίου, σίγουρα στο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο αλλα και στο Arnold Classic και καποιον αλλον διεθνή αγώνα.
Παράλληλα όπως ενημερώνομαι, προετοιμάζει έναν ειδικό χώρο εκγύμνασης για Personal Τraining, προσεχώς θα έχουμε νεότερα

----------


## Nive

...καλη δυναμη στον γιγαντα!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο φακός του Bodyuilding.gr, βρέθηκε σήμερα στο Χαϊδάρι, στην Λεωφόρο Αθηνών 191, στο *Fitness Palace*, γυμναστήριο που άνοιξε τις πόρτες του αυτές τις ημέρες, ιδιοκτησίας του* Μανώλη Τζινίδη.*
Πρόκειται για έναν πολυ μελετημένο χωρό 3 επιπέδων, που συνδυάζει την καλαισθησία, την άνεση , με δυνατότητες πολύπλευρης εκγύμνασης, με μηχανήματα σειράς Hammer Strength και όλα αυτα , με την σφραγίδα και την επίβλεψη του Μανώλη Τζινίδη!
Ειναι ένας χώρος που θα πρέπει να επισκεφθεί κάποιος , τουλάχιστον για μια προπόνηση!

----------


## Muscleboss

Καλόοοοοοο! Καλορίζικο!  :03. Clap:

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Καλές δουλειές,απο τα ελάχιστα γυμναστηρια που εχουν hammer και μηχανήματα για αεροβιο με κυλιόμενες σκάλες.

----------


## Polyneikos

Πραγματοποιήθηκαν σήμερα, 19 Σεπτεμβρίου, τα επίσημα εγκαίνια του γυμναστηρίου Fitness Palace και του καταστήματος Tzinidis Power, στην Λεωφόρος Αθηνών 191 (Xαιδάρι)

Φίλοι και γνωστοί παρευρέθησαν και βγήκαν οι απαραίτητες φωτογραφίες!
Ο Μανώλης την Πέμπτη ταξιδεύει για την Βαρκελώνη, όπου θα παίξει στο Arnold Classic Europe.
Καλή επιτυχία στον Μανώλη, σε όλους τους στοχους του, αγωνιστικούς και μη. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Καλή επιτυχία την Παρασκευή στο ASCE,καλή σταδιοδρομία στο νέο του επαγγελματικό ξεκίνημα.Έμεινα λίαν εντυπωσιασμένος τόσο από την πληρότητα του καταστήματος,όσο και του γυμναστηρίου.Πολυτέλεια με ποιότητα και τεχνολογία.Συγχαρητήρια!

----------


## Nive

Ενας υπεροχος ανθρωπος που εκανε το ονειρο το πραγματικοτητα. Ηθελε να φτιαξει ενα γυμναστηριο που να θελει να κανει πρωτα ο ιδιος προπονηση με τα προτυπα και τα στανταρ που ηθελε. 
Εφτιαξε εναν υπεροχο χωρο με αριστα μηχανηματα. Περαν των hammer εφερε την νεα σειρα των matrix που μετρουν επαναληψεις,χρονους και διαλειμμα...εχει μηχανημα cryosauna-miha bodytec...αλλου!! 
Πηγαινω απο τον Ιουλιο, τελειο γυμναστηριο, πεντακαθαρο με προθυμους και γνωστες γυμναστες και υπαλληλους! 
Καλη επιτυχια στους αγωνες σου Μανο!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλορίζικο καλές δουλειές στο Μανώλη και πάντα επιτυχίες επαγγελματικές και αγωνιστικές  :08. Toast: 
ο χώρος είναι φανταστικός και προσεγμένος με μεράκι και αγάπη γι αυτο που κάνει  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Συνέντευξη Mανώλη Τζινίδη - Οκτώβριος 2016
*

O *Μανώλης Τζινίδης* , αν και για τους περισσοτέρους αναγνώστες δεν απαιτούνται να του γίνουν συστάσεις, είναι ένας αθλητής που αγωνίζεται τρείς δεκαετίες!
Ξεκίνησε να αγωνίζεται το 1985 στις εφηβικές κατηγορίες της IFBB με διακρίσεις τόσο σε εγχώριο όσο και σε διεθνές επίπεδο.
Το 2001 αγωνίστηκε για τελευταία χρονιά ως ερασιτέχνης όπου απέκτησε επαγγελματική κάρτα.
*Τις χρονιές 2002 – 2007 αγωνίστηκε ως IFBB Pro.

2007 Shawn Ray Colorado Pro Classic*




*Μετά από μια  παύση 8 ετών, ο Μανώλης επανέρχεται το 2015 αγωνιστικά* αλλά αυτή την φορά  στα ερασιτεχνικά πρωταθλήματα, κατόπιν δικιάς του βούλησης, όπου αγωνίζεται  στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα και  κερδίζει τον Γενικό Τίτλο στην Θεσσαλονίκη !
Το 2015 είχε μια γεμάτη χρονιά, με 5 αγώνες στο ενεργητικό του.
Στο 32ο Μεσογειακό της Γαλλίας κέρδισε στα Masters την 4η θέση, καθώς και την 11η θέση στα -100 στο Αmateur Olympia της Ισπανίας.
Κατόπιν συμμετείχε στο Arnold Classic Europe στην Ισπανία , καταλαμβάνοντας την 4η θέση στην κατηγορία Masters +90
Έκλεισε τον κύκλο αγώνων του στο Amateur Olympia της Πράγας, όπου κατέλαβε την 3η θέση στην κατηγορία - 100.
Ερχόμαστε πλέον στο πρόσφατο παρελθόν, στο 2016, όπου ο Μανώλης Τζινίδης ξεκίνησε  τις αγωνιστικές του εμφανίσεις στην Βαρκελώνη , στο Arnold Classic Europe και την επόμενη εβδομάδα στο EVLS Prague, όπου και στους 2 αγώνες κέρδισε την 4η θέση!

*Μανώλη καλησπέρα.*
*Καταρχήν βλέπουμε ότι έχεις πάρει σερί τους αγώνες από τότε που επανήλθες !*
*Συγχαρητήρια για τις πρόσφατες επιτυχίες σου!*

Καλησπέρα σε όλα τα μέλη και τους αναγνώστες του Bodybuilding.gr, ευχαριστώ πολύ για την φιλοξενία σας, για άλλη μια φορά.

*Κάνε μας αν θες μια ανασκόπηση για τους 2 αγώνες που συμμετείχες, έχοντας ως μέτρο σύγκρισης και τις περσινές χρονιές στους αντίστοιχους αγώνες.*

*Θα  ξεκινήσω από το Arnold Classic της Bαρκελώνης.*
Το επίπεδο ολοένα και ανεβαίνει, όπως και ο αριθμός των συμμετοχών σε κάθε κατηγορία αλλά και η ποιότητα των αθλητών.
Η κατηγορία Masters 40+ στελεχώνεται  από αθλητές με 20-25  χρόνια προπόνηση πάνω τους και αγώνες, οπότε μόνο εύκολη υπόθεση δεν είναι.
Δεν ξέρεις ποιον θα βρείς μπροστά σου!
Εγώ έβγαλα το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα την συγκεκριμένη χρονική στιγμή και μένω ικανοποιημένος από την θέση αυτή.
Αν ήμουν στο ίδιο επίπεδο με πέρυσι , ίσως να μην είχα μπει εξάδα, οπότε στόχος επετεύχθη!
Γενικά η εξάδα σε Arnold Classic είναι πάντα ο πρώτος στόχος και από εκεί και πέρα ότι καλύτερο προκύψει, ευπρόσδεκτο.




*Την εβδομάδα που ακολούθησε πήγες στην Πράγα, στο Ε**vls* *Prague**.*
*Έφερες πάλι την 4η θέση. Ποιες οι εντυπώσεις σου από τον αγώνα αυτό;*

Μεγάλος αγώνας και αυτός, κάθε χρόνο ολοένα και ανεβαίνει σε δημοτικότητα καθώς οι Τσέχοι έχουν παράδοση στο bodybuilding αλλά και διάθεση να επενδύσουν.
Αρκετοί αθλητές συνεχίζουν αυτό το σερί αγώνων μετά το Arnold.
Σίγουρα η 4η θέση με ικανοποιεί, χωρίς να σημαίνει βέβαια ότι δεν έχω πιο υψηλούς στόχους!



*
Οπότε όπως προκύπτει από τα λεγόμενά σου, βάζεις θετικό πρόσημο σε αυτές τις συμμετοχές.*

Σαφώς !
Δεν θα μπορούσα όμως να μην αναφέρω κάποια άτομα, γιατί αν και *ατομικό άθλημα το* *bodybuilding**, δεν προχωράς μακρυά αν δεν έχεις συνοδοιπόρους.*
Για το αποτέλεσμα αυτό που κατάφερα,  ήταν μαζί μου η γυναίκα μου, *Βαρβάρα Φασόη*, πρωταθλήτρια στον χώρο της ποδηλασίας. Στα πάντα κοντά μου και επειδή και η ίδια κάνει πρωταθλητισμό , υπάρχει κατανόηση και ισορροπία.Ο αθλητής δεν μπορεί να αποδώσει αν δεν είναι ήρεμος.
Ο *Βαγγέλης Παπανικόλας*, άψογος συνεργάτης τόσο όσο στον επαγγελματικό τομέα όσο και στο αγωνιστικό κομμάτι.
Ο χορηγός μου , *Τάσος Πολίτης* με την εταιρία Fitway που με στηρίζει με αθλητικά προϊόντα και οικονομικά .
Και φυσικά ο  *Δαυίδ Μπαλάσας*, που με καθοδηγούσε όλο αυτό τον καιρό στο κομμάτι της αγωνιστικής μου προετοιμασίας .
Τους ευχαριστώ όλους ξεχωριστά γιατί ο καθένας τους είχε έναν σημαντικό ρόλο στην προετοιμασία μου.

*Συνεχίζεις την προετοιμασία σου πλέον , απ΄ότι ενημερωνόμαστε, για το Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο και το* *Diamond* *Cup**. Πως πάει η προετοιμασία σου;*

Συνεχίζω ακάθεκτα για το Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο, που είναι ο βασικός μου στόχος ως ερασιτέχνης αθλητής που θέλω να στηρίζω την Ομοσπονδία μας, την ΕΟΣΔ.
Φυσικά , το Diamond Cup, που πραγματοποιείται το διήμερο 26-27 Νοεμβρίου είναι εξίσου μια  μεγάλη πρόκληση, καθώς θα έρθουν αθλητές από όλο τον κόσμο να τους φιλοξενήσουμε και θα πρέπει να δείξουμε ως χώρα ότι μπορούμε να ανταπεξέλθουμε σε μεγάλες προκλήσεις διοργανωτικά.
Στο αγωνιστικό κομμάτι της προετοιμασίας μου, υπάρχει μια διαφοροποίηση που μου δίνεται η ευκαιρία να  ανακοινώσω με αυτή την συνέντευξη.
Έχω αποφασίσει να συνεργαστώ με τον *Κώστα Σταμάτη* προπονητικά, θέλοντας να δοκιμάσω ένα διαφορετικό πλάνο, αφού συζητήσαμε την προπονητική του φιλοσοφία, είδαμε ότι συμφωνούμε σε πολλά και αποφασίσαμε να ενώσουμε τις δυνάμεις μας.
Καταρχάς, ευχαριστώ πολύ τον Δαυίδ Μπαλάσα για τη μέχρι τώρα συνεργασία μας. Δεν έχω κανένα απολύτως παράπονο. Απλώς, η απόσταση δημιουργούσε αναπόφευκτα κάποια ζητήματα. 
Εγώ επιθυμούσα να έχω καθοδήγηση σε καθημερινή βάση. 
Επιπλέον, ζητούσα να ενταχθώ σε ένα team το οποίο θα μπορούσε να με υποστηρίξει συνολικά (προπονητικές συμβουλές, διατροφή, ποζάρισμα, ευεξία κτλ).
Είναι μια πρόκληση και για εμένα και για τον Κώστα Σταμάτη που είναι εξελισσόμενος προπονητής και θα δώσουμε το 110% για το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα.
Προσωπικά τον ευχαριστώ που με ανέλαβε στις τελευταίες 6 εβδομάδες, που είναι οι πλέον κρίσιμες. Με την σειρά μου θα προσπαθήσω να τον δικαιώσω.



*Έχεις αλλάξει/θα αλλάξεις πλάνο για τις υπόλοιπες 6 εβδομάδες που απομένουν;*

Θα σας πω.
Όταν αλλάζεις έναν προπονητή, σαφώς δοκιμάζεις κάποιες διαφορετικές τακτικές, για να αλλάξεις κάποια πράγματα, να τα βελτιώσεις , να πειραματιστείς.
Ειδάλλως δεν θα υπήρχε ουσία αλλαγής , σωστά;
Πιστεύω και στον εαυτό μου αλλά και στον Κώστα Σταμάτη και ήδη βλέπω θετική αντίδραση από το σώμα μου.
Επιτρέψτε μου όμως για ευνόητους λόγους να μην το αναλύσω περισσότερο, εγώ θα προσπαθήσω να το βγάλω πάνω στον αγώνα.

*Μανώλη είσαι δραστήριος επαγγελματίας αλλά απ΄ότι φαίνεται τα προλαβαίνεις όλα! Πόσο δύσκολο είναι να τα συνδυάζεις όλα (προετοιμασία, παρουσία στο γυμναστήριο σου,* *Fitness* *Palace**, στο Τ**zinidis* *Power**, στα* *Personal** κτλ)*

Υπάρχει μια εικόνα -λανθάνουσα πιθανόν- στο ευρύ κοινό, ότι οι προχωρημένοι αθλητές, ζουν και αναπνέουν μόνο για το τρίπτυχο προπόνηση/διατροφή/ξεκούραση και πως όλα τα άλλα έρχονται από μόνα τους.
Έχω κάνει θητεία και στο IFBB Pro για μια 5ετία και αυτό είναι ουτοπία.
Αυτό δεν μπορεί να συμβεί στην Ελλάδα, πόσο μάλιστα στο άθλημα του bodybuilding που δεν υπάρχουν έσοδα από τηλεοπτικά δικαιώματα , από μεγάλους χορηγούς-πολυεθνικές ή κάποιο συμβόλαιο με τον Σύλλογό σου, όπως στα πιο λαοφιλή αθλήματα, ποδόσφαιρο, μπάσκετ κτλ..
Άρα εφόσον δεν υπάρχουν μεγάλα έσοδα, δεν μπορούν να διατεθούν και στους αθλητές, εξάλλου και η γενικότερη οικονομική κατάσταση στην Ελλάδα δεν βοηθά.
Ολυμπιακά  αθλήματα έχουν «ματώσει» χωρίς ουσιαστική στήριξη προς τους αθλητές  οπότε και το αγαπημένο μας άθλημα συμπορεύεται με αυτές τις συνθήκες
Είμαστε σε ένα πρόγραμμα αυστηρό, όπου συνδυάζω τα πάντα :
Οικογένεια, αγωνιστική προετοιμασία, την φυσική μου παρουσία στους επαγγελματικούς μου χώρους, όπως είναι το κατάστημα συμπληρωμάτων Tzinidis Power αλλά και το γυμναστήριο Fitness Palace που εγκαινίασα πρόσφατα στην Λεωφόρο Αθηνών 191, στο Χαϊδάρι.
Eίναι υποχρέωσή μας να είμαστε στα πάντα επιμελείς.
Σκοπεύω μάλιστα μετά το τέλος των υποχρεώσεών μου τον Νοέμβριο, να προσφέρω κάποιες δωρεάν συνεδρίες σε όσους το επιθυμούν στο γυμναστήριο μου, με προσωπική επίβλεψη, να δείξουμε σε νέους αθλητές του τι μπορούμε να τους προσφέρουμε, σεμινάρια κτλ..
Θα σας ενημερώσω επ΄αυτού. Υπάρχουν αρκετές σκέψεις.

_
Τα πρώτα χρόνια ως Εφηβος_ 
*1986 ΕΟΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα*






*Αντιμετώπισες δυσκολίες όταν αποφάσισες να κάνεις αγωνιστικό* *comeback**;* 
*Πως βλέπεις το επίπεδο, αρχικά στην Ελλάδα και κατόπιν στο διεθνές ερασιτεχνικό επίπεδο;;*

Το επίπεδο έχει ανέβει πολύ στο ερασιτεχνικό επίπεδο γενικά.
Τόσο στην Ελλάδα, πόσο μάλιστα στους διεθνείς αγώνες της  IFBB με τόσες επιλογές στο calendar της IFBB.
Μερικές φορές τα Πανελλήνια, είναι σαν ένα μικρό Παγκόσμιο και δεν υπερβάλλω.
Εγώ επανήλθα αγωνιστικά το 2015 μετά από  8 χρόνια αποχής, αν και ποτέ δεν σταμάτησα την συστηματική προπόνηση με προσεγμένη διατροφή.
Οι περισσότεροι θα ξέρουν ότι έκανα αγωνιστικό μαραθώνιο αλλά επανήλθα σε κάτι που αγαπώ.
Πρέπει λοιπόν να προσπαθήσω διπλά γιατί υπάρχει μια πολύ καλή γκάμα 10-15 αθλητών που όταν είναι στην μέρα τους, μπορούν να κερδίσουν.
Μου αρέσει όμως ο ανταγωνισμός και τον επιδιώκω.
Η αξία σου μεγαλώνει μέσα από την αξία των αντιπάλων.

*Μανώλη σε ευχαριστούμε. Κατατοπιστικές και μεστές απαντήσεις από έναν αθλητή που έχει μεγάλη πορεία και σεβαστή από όλους .*
*Κλείνοντας αυτή την συνέντευξη, τι θα ήθελες να πείς;*

Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω την ιστοσελίδα σας Bodybuilding.gr που είναι κοντά μου και με προβάλλει όπως και όλους τους αθλητές και το αγωνιστικό κομμάτι.
Είναι κάτι που χρειαζόμαστε.
Θα ήθελα να προσκαλέσω τον κόσμο να έρθει στο Ολυμπιακό Στάδιο του Γαλατσίου το τρίημερο 25-27 Νοεμβρίου να παρακολουθήσει το Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο αλλά και το Diamond Cup της IFBB.
Θα είναι ένα ανεπανάληπτο θέαμα και όσο μεγαλύτερη επιτυχία θα έχει,  τόσο πιο θετικό αντίκτυπο θα έχει για την χώρα μας και το άθλημά μας .
Εμείς ως αθλητές , θα κάνουμε ότι καλύτερο να σας ανταμείψουμε.
Από ότι ενημερώνομαι, οι αθλητές θα είναι πολλοί και το επίπεδο υψηλό!
Τα λέμε από κοντά  λοιπόν!
*Με εκτίμηση προς όλους τους φίλους, Μανώλης Τζινίδης*



*1986 IFBB Παγκόσμιο Εφήβων Ρουσελχαϊμ (4η θέση)*



*Oκτώβριος 2016, προετοιμασία για το 22ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο της ΕΟΣΔ και το Diamond Cup*

----------


## goldenera

Ωραία συνέντευξη Κώστα! Αναδεικνύεται η ολοκληρωμένη προσωπικότητα του σπουδαίου αυτού αθλητή. Καλή επιτυχία στους επόμενους στόχους του.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολύ ωραία τα είπε ο Μανώλης με απόλυτη ειλικρίνεια και στοχευμένα , γιατι έχει άποψη και εμπειρία απο το χώρο όλα αυτα τα χρόνια , πρώτη φορα τον είχα δεί σε αγωνα το 88 όπου είμασταν μαζί στην αποστολή και ήταν εντυπωσιακός και φαινόταν το ταλέντο και οι προδιαγραφές του 
και απ ότι βλέπω αν η τελευταια  φωτο είναι πρόσφατη , θα βγεί με την ίδια γράμμωση και πιο σκασμένος σε μπαλάρισμα μυων 100% και όλοι αυτοι οι αγωνες που έκανε λειτούργησαν και σαν ένα τεστ ντράιβ να κοντρολάρει τη φόρμα του και τον εναπομείνοντα χρόνο έχει να φροντίσει την κάθε λεπτομέρεια που παίζει ρόλο σε υψηλά επίπεδα ανταγωνισμού  :03. Thumb up: 
καλή επιτυχία να ευχηθω με την σειρά μου που πιστευω είναι δεδομένη και έχει δίκιο που λέει θεωρείτε πετυχημένη η συμμετοχή στους τελευταίους αγώνες του, γιατι όντως ήταν πιο βελτιωμένος απο την προηγούμενη εμφάνιση του στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα

----------


## Kostas Stamatis

Καλησπέρα στους φίλους του αθλήματος.
Έχοντας αναλάβει την  ευθύνη να προετοιμάσω τον Μανώλη Τζινίδη για το Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο και το Diamond Cup της Αθήνας σκέφτηκα οτι αυτές τις τελευταίες εβδομάδες θα είναι καλή ιδέα να ανεβάζω κάποιες φωτογραφίες με την προοδό μας.
Η προετοιμασία των 8 εβδομάδων από την στιγμή που τον ανέλαβα , χωρίστηκε σε 2 σκέλη των 4 εβδομάδων.
Το πρώτο μέρος που διανύουμε και είμαστε στην τελευταία εβδομάδα είχαμε σαν στόχο τις δυνατές προπονήσεις τις οποίες απαιτεί το σώμα του Μανώλη με ποιοτική διατροφή και σχετικά μεγαλύτερες ποσότητες για να βγεί ο ο όγκος των προπονήσεων.
Στο δεύτερο μέρος, τις τελευταίες 4 εβδομάδες η στρατηγική αλλάζει, με όχι τόσο μεγάλο όγκο προπονήσεων καθώς είναι ήδη φορμαρισμένος, χωρίς όμως να υπολειπόμαστε σε volume, στοχεύοντας στο αγωνιστικό φινίρισμα.
Ο Μανώλης είναι σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση για το timing που βρισκόμαστε, αυτη την στιγμή είναι 105 κιλά, 5 weeks to go!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Βλέπω απο κοντά τις προπονήσεις ποδιών που γίνονται στο Fitness Planet στον Άλιμο, ο Μανώλης τα δίνει όλα και έχουν καλή χημεία με τον Κώστα.
Να σας πάνε όλα καλα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Nive

Ειχα σημερα κουβεντα με τον Μανωλη, δειχνει δυνατος και ετοιμος! Θα πιασει τρελη φορμα...
Καλη συνεχεια!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο Μανώλης όπως τον βλέπω θα πιάσει την γνωστή του γράμμωση και πιο μπαλαρισμένος , που θα τονισεί την συμμετρία του και θα δείχνει πιο γεμάτος , γιατι εφόσον ήδη έπιασε την φόρμα του με τούς αγώνες που συμμετείχε , τωρα είναι πιο εύκολο μετα απο τόσο διάστημα να φορμαριστει καλύτερα , γιατι οι προηγούμενοι αγώνες του λειτούργησαν και σαν κοντρόλ της φόρμας του και να βελτιώσει λεπτομέρειες  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

Με πολύ ενδιαφέρον θα παρακολουθούμε την εξέλιξη της προετοιμασίας του κου Τζινίδη, καλές προπονήσεις να έχετε :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μανώλης Τζινίδης, μια εβδομάδα πριν το Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο

----------


## Nive

Εκπληκτικος ο Μανωλης...ειναι πανετοιμος!!

----------


## sobral

Καλή επιτυχία στον Μανώλη! Δείχνει σε εξαιρετική κατάσταση.

----------


## Polyneikos

Πλησιάζουν οι μέρες και οι αθλητές αποκαλύπτονται !

----------


## barbell

Αξιζει να παρακολουθησεις τον αγωνα μονο και μονο γι αυτον τον αθλητη υποδειγμα!

----------


## NASSER

Απο το αρχείο Μυική Διάπλαση του Παναγιώτη Κατσέλου

----------


## Polyneikos

Άλλες 2 φωτογγραφίες του Μανώλη Τζινίδη.

Η πρώτη (έγχρωμη), είναι στην ηλικία των 16 ετών!

----------


## Polyneikos

Mανώλης Τζινίδης, ήταν ακόμα μαθητής Λυκείου σε αυτή την φωτό!

----------


## Polyneikos

Δύο ωραίες φωτογραφίες από το παλιά του *Μανώλη Τζινίδη* που ανέβασε ο Παναγιώτης Κατσέλος  με αφορμή τα γενέθλιά του!

Η πρώτη είναι στο Βαλκανικό 2001 στην Τουρκία με τον Παναγιώτη Κατσέλο. Την επόμενη χρονιά έγινε επαγγελματίας IFBB Pro.




*Σάκης Πεφάνης - Παναγιώτης Κατσέλος - Μανώλης Τζινίδης*

----------


## Polyneikos

Φωτογραφία από το μακρινό 1988.
Ο Μανώλης Τζινίδης συμμετέχει σε Grand Prix της IFBB στην Σόφια, κατακτώντας την 2η θέση. 
1ος ο Πολωνός Miroslaw Daszkiewicz μετέπειτα συμμετείχε ως IFBB Pro σε αγώνες (όπως και ο Τζινίδης από το 2002)!

----------

